# The Ubuntu Forum Community > Ubuntu Community Discussions > Ubuntu, Linux and OS Chat >  Chromium vs Firefox

## noel6

I have read on numerous ocassions that the Chromium browser is better than Firefox. Well i have tried it an cant for the life of me see why. Its slower to load. Unable to open some pages. I know they say personal choice but there is no comparason. Or is it just me

----------


## craig10x

Just you probably...i run Google Chrome...it's my favorite browser and it's fast and snappy...pages load in quite normally here...and it has the latest flash which firefox doesn't have...sounds like you are having a problem there though i can't imagine what it would be...

----------


## monkeybrain20122

Chrome != Chromium and now with both dropping plugins they are pretty crippled feature wise. In addition Chromium is buggy and poorly maintained.

----------


## craig10x

Yes, that is true...so i'd suggest he try the actual Google Chrome and NOT chromium... :Wink:

----------


## pretty_whistle

I have Chrome, Chromium, and Firefox but only use FF and Chrome.  Chromium is only here as a backup if needed.  Perhaps Chromium makes a bad backup.  I wonder what else I could use..........

?

----------


## mooreted

Have you tried Opera lately? Also Midori, Maxthon, Epiphany and Flock.

----------


## pretty_whistle

> Have you tried Opera lately? Also Midori, Maxthon, Epiphany and Flock.


Thanx.  I installed Maxthon.  :Smile:

----------


## sammiev

> Have you tried Opera lately? Also Midori, Maxthon, Epiphany and Flock.


Been playing with Opera for the last month. It's been my main browser now but still have my FF.

----------


## jeehyun

It's not feature matter for me.
Which is faster or which has more add-ons is not critical issue.
They are almost same.
Who is behind or related with specific browser...It's very important.
FF is with real open source community. So I love it.

----------


## kurt18947

The common complaint about Firefox has been that it's slower.  At one time that may have been true, i don't know that it's true any longer.  I've been using Netscape/Firefox since I.E. 5 so familiarity enters into it I'm sure.  Chrome does have the benefit of current version flash if that matters - it doesn't to me.  Firefox' add-ons is worth more to me than Chrome's benefits. Different strokes for different folks and all that.

----------


## craig10x

Chrome has some really nice extensions...also, i think it renders web pages nicer then firefox...not that firefox is bad, but in Chrome, things look BETTER to my eyes, anyway...
And Opera i believe is now based on Chromium...I don't miss the lack of java plug in, although do miss not having the quicktime plug in as i use to watch movie trailers on the itunes movie trailer site but there are tons of other places i can watch them  :Wink:    And those plugs ins will be gone from the windows and mac versions too by the year's end...

Meanwhile, i read that firefox is taking those plug ins out too soon and they still have no good replacement for flash as of yet that is ready for prime time...

Chrome is better and more full features then chromium as it is more up to date, more stable has the latest adobe flash in it's pepperflash plug in and also installs a ppa so that you get the newest version in ubuntu software updater as soon as it is released...a winner all the way...

----------


## sammiev

Opera uses the pepperflash plug in and I will attached a few screen shots as well.

----------


## vasa1

Years ago, Opera had a wonderful feature: as with most other browsers, pressing the spacebar would equal using the PageDown key except when one reaches the very bottom; in that case, pressing the spacebar would open the next page in a multipage document and even in a multipage thread in a forum.

Does the Blink-based Opera for Linux still do that?

----------


## monkeybrain20122

> Meanwhile, i read that firefox is taking those plug ins out too soon and they still have no good replacement for flash as of yet that is ready for prime time...
> .


No, Firefox isn't taking the plugins out, just making them 'ask to activate' instead of 'always activate' by default. So you have to click a button to load them the first time and click 
'remember' for a per site basis. But you can change the default  behaviour easily (takes 2 seconds from Tools > Addons > Plugins and choose "always activate" for the plugin in question). I always set flash to 'ask to activate' anyway, which is basically what flashblock did before (strangely it is the only plugin that is loaded by default)

You can install pepper flash in FF now
http://www.webupd8.org/2014/05/insta...in-ubuntu.html

I have installed it on Ubuntu 13.10  (via ppa) and Fedora 20 (compiling), it works very well even for a pre-alpha (all video and audio streaming sites I tested work, the max/min buttons on some sites didn't work before but are working now) I don't notice any lag or freeze which I expected at first. The are a few missing features like webcam not recognized and no hardware acceleration but if you don't need these it is already a drop in replacement for system flash, I see no difference in video playback (and smoother and faster than pipelight flash)

----------


## grumblebum2

> Years ago, Opera had a wonderful feature: as with most other browsers, pressing the spacebar would equal using the PageDown key except when one reaches the very bottom; in that case, pressing the spacebar would open the next page in a multipage document and even in a multipage thread in a forum.
> 
> Does the Blink-based Opera for Linux still do that?


No behaves much like chromium at the moment.

----------


## sammiev

> Years ago, Opera had a wonderful feature: as with most other browsers, pressing the spacebar would equal using the PageDown key except when one reaches the very bottom; in that case, pressing the spacebar would open the next page in a multipage document and even in a multipage thread in a forum.
> 
> Does the Blink-based Opera for Linux still do that?


PageDown brings the screen down one full screen as does the spacebar, for the next page I have not tried that yet.

----------


## sammiev

Double post. Sorry.

----------


## noel6

well i have dumped chromium and have the normal chrome as backup. it does work better than chromium although i will not be using it. google is a bit like ms, they want to know everything

----------


## craig10x

who doesn't these days?  :Wink: 
but i don't think google is particularly interested in what noel6 or craig10x is doing on his computer, so i wouldn't be too concerned  :Very Happy:

----------


## d-cosner

Both Chrome and Firefox seem fine to me they both have their advantages and shortcomings. Seems like this topic has come up many times before. Use what works best for you.

----------


## Christopher

sudo apt-get install opera, would this be the correct command to installing the newest version of Opera?  Thanks in advance.

----------


## Gyokuro

Firefox/Iceweasel user here -

1.) a lot of Add-ons
2.) I like it
3.) use it everyday

 and chromium only for certain sites. The only closed source browser I have ever used was IE on Windows and I will not change firefox/iceweasel for any other browser - simply I do not care enough about the other browsers and I do not care about plugins - if a certain site requires plugins then I'm not interested anymore (youtube videos are working with VLC so I'm a happy without flash) - HTML5 is good but some of it's multimedia features are questionable.

----------


## deadflowr

> sudo apt-get install opera, would this be the correct command to installing the newest version of Opera?  Thanks in advance.


It would be if opera was in any repo you have, added or otherwise.

For all I know, to get the newest opera you would need to go to opera's web site and download the .deb file.
Which should be in your downloads folder.
Simply double-click to open the installer program.

Opera ,like google-chrome, will add it's repo to your sources.list.
When it does add the repo you will then on be able to keep it up-to-date with all other packages using apt-get update/upgrade or the update manager/synaptic/pick-a-gui.

Like google-chrome, I am sure there is some method to add the repo's via wget or some way like that, but downloading the .deb file is just plain easier.

----------


## vasa1

> ..., but downloading the .deb file is just plain easier.


That's how I install google chrome; just a few clicks.

But keep in mind the latest Opera for Linux is currently a developer's version and not a conventional "stable" version.

----------


## grumblebum2

> sudo apt-get install opera, would this be the correct command to installing the newest version of Opera?  Thanks in advance.


The latest developer version (ie using webkit like chrome) works quite well and can be downloaded from HERE
When you install the deb it will add a ppa for updates.

If you have google-chrome installed it will pickup the flash plugin from /opt/google/chrome/PepperFlash/libpepflashplayer.so

----------


## Christopher

Thank you everyone, i installed Google Chrome. I tried the newest version of Opera, but for some reason while watching Youtube videos the people doing whatever video i was watching had a blue skin tone lol. So i installed Chrome & all is good.  :Wink:

----------


## grumblebum2

In the address bar enter...


```
opera://plugins
```

What flash plugin is it using?
Edit Ok I see it's working now.

----------

